# Best albums of 2004



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Okay...it was a great year for music...so, let's have it...Best albums of 2004.

My top 7 would have to be...in ascending order...

*7. The Streets - A grand don't come for free * My introduction to this british band which consists of only one person, as far as i can tell. Storytelling from the gutter...with some haunting undertones.

*6. Tom Waits - Real Gone * - Tom keeps on rockin' in the world he created. He shows absolutely no sign of slowing down...it's as if all that smoking and whiskey gives him more strength with each passing year.

*6. The Cure - The Cure * - The Cure puts out their most interesting album since Disintegration. A far cry from their glory days, but definitely a lot more interesting than they've been throughout the nineties. Plus, their concert this year was amazing.

*4. The Arcade Fire - Funeral* - Mesmerizing and driving debut from this Montreal band. At times, quite chilling. Listen to the lyrics. Very dpesque at times.

*3. Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Abbatoir Blues/Lyre of Orpheus * - Saint Nick does it again with this double album of raging poetry. Like the Cure, certainly not his best, but a mighty leap up from his last two efforts. I was beginning to lose faith.

*2. Interpol - Antics * - I just love these guys. Dark NY band with complex rhythms and ambiguous lyrics. A solid sophmore effort.

*1. Morrissey - You Are The Quarry* - You've got to love him. He's become a parody of himself in many ways, but damn if he can't belt out a tune. I think it was a writer for Pitchfork magazine which likened his voice to an instrument. He weilds it well. The best stuff Morrissey has put out since that sad day in the '80s when he parted ways with Johnny Marr and the Smiths fell into musical history...mr. shankley.








[/b]

s.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i dont know if this is a reissue but its magical,back in the day neil young had a personality and used to talk to the audience,and the year my brain was born


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

The Streets, Arcade Fire, Interpol all belong as the year's best. ^ I'm not sure i've listened to any of these.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Sebastian, a friend of mine went to Morrisseys concert in Brighton (UK)
two or three weeks ago. My friend flew over from Holland to Britain especially for that.
He said it was AWEsome! Your post reminded me of that.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a tiny anecdote on Interpol, which a friend of mine wished for Christmas. Well, her sister in law gave her a cd by _The_ Inter_national Noice Conspiracy _saying "this was the only Interpol cd in the store". He had no idea. My friend just said thanks. That was hilarious. I should by it (Interpol) too.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Wendy said:


> Sebastian, a friend of mine went to Morrisseys concert in Brighton (UK)
> two or three weeks ago. My friend flew over from Holland to Britain especially for that.
> He said it was AWEsome! Your post reminded me of that.


Saw Morrissey in Toronto and he was great here too. No fewer than thirty people jumped up on stage, evidently overwhelmed by his mozness. I saw him on the Your Arsenal tour, and i was very unimpressed. But he certainly redeemed himself this time.

s.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Time for me to throw in my " oddball" ( to this site only) rap & urban music albums, haha


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I didn't hear that many new albums from 2004, but most of what I heard I liked considerably... So, had I heard more from this particular year, these might not have made the list, but most of them are great listens anyway.

*Modest Mouse* -- Good News For People Who Love Bad News
*Arcade Fire* -- Funeral
*The Killers* -- The Killers
*Nightwish* -- Once
*Franz Ferdinand* -- Franz Ferninand
*Explosions in the Sky* -- Earth Is Not a Cold Dead Place (late late 2003)

That's all I can really think of. Interpol's *Antics*, simply because it doesn't stand out in my mind, doesn't make the list. But something tells me it would if I took the time and gave it a few more listens.
[/b]


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Tapsa ja Rautavaara* - Lauluja el?m?n poluilta

Mr. Tapani Kansa's awesome voice and Mr. Tapio Rautavaara's beautiful lyrics make it. New arrangements of old Finnish tunes mainly from the 50's. Especially the song Rakovalkealla makes me shed a tear because of its atmosphere and beauty - it is a great pity if you have never been to Lapland and/or don't understand Finnish...

*Eppu Normaali* - Sadan vuoden p??st?kin

The long waited new studio album by the most popular Finnish rock band ever. Eppu Normaali is almost an institution here, and it was worth it to wait the album Sadan vuoden p??st?kin for eleven years' time.

*Indica* - Ikuinen virta

Indica is a new Finnish girl band and Ikuinen virta is their debut album. Indica girls play their instruments themselves and compose their own songs. Pretty melancholic pop rock, with mysterious lyrics.

*Bj?rk* - Med?lla

Well, I needn't introduce this one, I guess. Bj?rk's voice with the choirs make awesome and interesting tunes in this new album by the famous Icelandic pop singer.

You should try at least the first three albums (with Nightwish!) and feel a slice of Finnish musical culture! Well, not to say anything of Bj?rk - she is superb too. 8)


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

JasonFar said:


> That's all I can really think of. Interpol's *Antics*, simply because it doesn't stand out in my mind, doesn't make the list. But something tells me it would if I took the time and gave it a few more listens.
> [/b]


It would Jason. The album gets stronger with every listen. My feelings on it were quite tepid at first as well.

Interesting list. A few of those would probably have made it on mine if it had been a normal year.

Ninnu - I would love to get into all that nordic music. Can you possibly recommend a few bands to me, giving a little bit of description as to the kind of music they play. Thanks.

s.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Sebastian, thanks for commenting on my superfluous html bold sign, asshole. :twisted:

You're right about Antics, though, and we've had this discussion before on how the album appears so-so at first and grows mightly on you if you give it a chance.

I will, because, hey, if you like it that much (#2 in a good year...), then it's gotta be great.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

lyrics from the bestest album of 2004.. and all time.

*"Let's Take Our Time"

I wanna give every part of you the attention it deserves
I want to take it slow get you in the mood
Cuz the clocks not guna turn
We've been waiting for a couple of weeks 
And i know we shouldn't rush
Theres no one here but us

I dont want this to die
Dont want to ever forget this night
To hurry you would be a crime
Lets take our time
Lets take our time

Something so right when i hold you
I dont want to ever let you go
When you whisper in my ear
All the things you want to do
This sensation starts to grow
I dreamt about it every day and night
Never thought that it'd come true
Now its just me & you

I dont want this to die 
Dont want to ever forget this night
To hurry you would be a crime
Lets take our time
Lets take our time

I dont want this to die 
Dont want to ever forget this night
To hurry you would be a crime
Lets take our time

I dont want this to die 
Dont want to ever forget this night
To hurry you would be a crime
Lets take our time
Lets take our time

Lets take our time
Lets take our time
Lets take our time*










nothing and i mean NOTHING can compare to his lyrics he nothing short of a lyrical GENIUS. my attempts to replicate his prose is feeble at best.. but here goes.

my ode to ryan cabrera... ahem..

*oh ryan.. 
your hair is so perfectly frosted,
and your teeth has not known one day without crest whitestrips. 
i dream of carressing your milky skin 
so smooth like a babys a$$ 
and lick the honeylike layer of proactive sollution from your face. 
oh ryan how i long to be ashlee simpson 
just for one day 
so i can suck your flawless wiener. 
you are the manchild with amazing hair 
i bet you frost your pubes you animal. 
ryan cabrera you are a GOD!!!!*


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

he's so dreamy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Who the fuck is Ryan Cabrera? I love how mental problems have given us an ear for such great music...isolation maybe? If any of you are still listening to top 40 radio crap, then I doubt the legitimacy of your dpdr.

Soulbrotha, I'm used to being the exception...but for some reason us whacked out individuals gravitate to the same type of music and its hard nowadays to find people out age that aren't listening to 'Lean Back' or the newest John Mayer crap.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ryan cabrera is the latest upchuck of the 'industry'. he is the wannabe john mayer. which is about as bad as it gets.


















i think hes trying to show off his good side. :roll:

btw.. i was being sarcastic. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

My favorites of 2004:

Animal Collective - Sung Tongs
Of Montreal - Satanic Panic in the Attic
The Walkmen - Bows and Arrows
Squarepusher - Ultravisitor
Sondre Lerche - Two Way Monologue
Joanna Newsom - The Milk-eyed Mender
The Futureheads - The Futureheads
The Arcade Fire - Funeral
Destroyer - Your Blues
Brian Wilson - Smile
Elliott Smith - From a Basement on the Hill
Wilco - A Ghost is Born
Morrissey - You are the Quarry


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

I think its about time i've made my own list here. I'm stealing some of your choices pigasus

Squarepusher - Ultravisitor 
The Arcade Fire - Funeral 
Elliott Smith - From a Basement on the Hill 
Interpol - Antics
Max Richter - The Blue Notebooks
Iron and Wine - Our Endless Numbered Days
Les Savy Fav - Inches
Modest Mouse - Good News for People who Love Bad News
Air - Talkie Walkie
The Streets - A Grand Don't Come for Free


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

You know what's really weird is I could not tell you what my fav's are from 2004, I honestly just browse certain categories, listen to samples then buy the cds. No idea what year any of them are.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

How the hell did I forget Les Savy Fav Inches? Soooo good.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Bastards, the pair of you stealing some of my choices. Agreed with Air-Talkie Walkie, though wasnt sure if that was just at the end of 2003??

Favourite HAS to be Smile...though, shouldn't that count as 1967?? That was one of the only albums I actually purchased legally in 04, hehe.

Also agree with the Morrisey album (Wendy, dont rub it in...I was meant to be going to that gig but my work's christams do was on the same night...d'oh!), liked Interpol's antics and Squarepusher's Ultravisitor..(saw him play with the London Sinfonia orchestra last year as well, made my eardrums bleed). I think I'd put up Graham Coxon's Happiness in Magazines as one of my favourite albums of the year, cause though it was nothing groundbreaking, it was quite refreshingly punky in a lo-fi way.

Also digged Nick Cave's Abbatoir Blues/Lyre of Orpheus

However, all in all I thought it was a pretty depressing year for music. I know people are always moaning about the amount of manufactured pop pap there is but i really think alternative music is offering no hope of a saviour right now...there's too many retro indie poser bands where it's all just style over substance....well, I've just finished my album which has been years in the making so hopefully I can do something about it in 2005. haha!!

g


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Cool stuff, Gavin. You and zig have great taste.

I love your sig, too. The Lips are definitely top 5 material. Can't wait for the new album.

Is that you in your avatar pic?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I havent baught many albums from this year, mostly been trying catch up on older stuff, pink floyd, miles davis , older aphex twin etc etc

but these are my fave albums of 2004 in no particular order

morrisey - you are the quarry
interpol - antics
squarepusher - ultravisitor
air - talkie walkie
The libertines - the libertines 
Mcfly- Room on the 3rd floor

(can you guess which ones the odd one out?)

I think these are the only cds released in 2004 I baught, though I am planning on getting the franz ferdinand debut, the dears album, and the debut bloc party album when it comes out next month.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

sorry pigasus, yes that is me in my avatar picture. And falling free's avatar is derek out of the awesome film 'Bad Taste' (nice one, ff!). But methinks he is trying to stitch unwitting non-brits up by saying McFly's album is good....McFly are a teeny boyband who 'play their own instruments!!' (wow!)....a kind of less punky version of Busted.

g


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

so thats where hanson has been.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

He he yeh, My brother has baught the album, i think I should disown him for such bad taste (do you see what I did there?)



> falling free's avatar is derek out of the awesome film 'Bad Taste' (nice one, ff!).


Peter jackson = genius, anyone who can make as good a series of films as lord of the rings, but still in his earlier career make the best comedy splatter core films like bad taste and braindead is a genius in my eyes. I can't wait to see what the new king kong film is like.


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

autolux-future perfect


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh yeh I forgot,

I baught this album as well

Chris Clark - Empty the bones of you


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

can someone please tell me what the big deal was with Brian Wilson's smile...besides all the crap he went through to get it done...i mean, i thought it was, quite possibly the worst album i've ever heard. Granted, i was never too big on the Beach Boys, but i can't believe how popular this album has become.

s.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

here's a few reasons.

1. Because when it was conceived there was absolutely NOTHING else ever like it and there has been very little like it since.

2. Because the arrangements, like most of Brian's stuff are far more grandiose and complex than most things in popular music.

3. Because the modular song structures contain more changes than most artists' work does on an entire album.

4. Because the harmonies sound as ethereal and angelic as harmonies ever can.

5. Because Van **** Parks' lyrics were totally imaginitve and unconventional for their time and still are in this age of trashy clich?d lyrics.

6. Because 'Wonderful' has one of the most beautifully enchanting melodies ever.

7. Because 'Good Vibrations' is the most sophisticated pop song ever written.

8. Because the instrumentation is wide ranging and innovative.

9. Because despite its artistic sophistication it still has a playful sense of humour.

10. Because it's good.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

GavinD said:


> here's a few reasons.





> 1. Because when it was conceived there was absolutely NOTHING else ever like it and there has been very little like it since.


Isn't that a good thing?



> 2. Because the arrangements, like most of Brian's stuff are far more grandiose and complex than most things in popular music.


Arrangements? Is that what all that caterwauling is supposed to be?



> 3. Because the modular song structures contain more changes than most artists' work does on an entire album.


Consistency is a good thing though when you like the music. And i'd still much rather listen to a Tear Garden or Flying Saucer Attack if i'm going to listen to something that changes tempos, etc, within a song.



> 4. Because the harmonies sound as ethereal and angelic as harmonies ever can.


I SINCERELY beg to differ.



> 5. Because Van **** Parks' lyrics were totally imaginitve and unconventional for their time and still are in this age of trashy clich?d lyrics.


Well you could be right on that point. I didn't do much listening to the lyrics. And there isn't much competition in popular music today.



> 6. Because 'Wonderful' has one of the most beautifully enchanting melodies ever.


I can't say i know exactly which song that is, but if it's on Smile, i disagree.



> 7. Because 'Good Vibrations' is the most sophisticated pop song ever written.


The only song i didn't mind from the Beach Boys, and he changes the lyrics on this album.



> 8. Because the instrumentation is wide ranging and innovative.


So is Einsterzende Neubauten but it doesn't necessarily make it good music.



> 9. Because despite its artistic sophistication it still has a playful sense of humour.


I'm at a loss. Artistic sophistication? Sense of humour? How can one discern anything out of that mess?



> 10. Because it's good.


But...it SO isn't.

Thanks for getting back to me, Gavin. I guess it's just a difference in tastes or something. I mean, i know several people and critics whose opinions on music i respect, and yet THEY like this album too. In fact, i bought it specifically because a friend of mine said: "You HAVE to get this album." I listened to it in it's entirety once. Usually i'll give an album a few turns through before i surmise an opinion on it, but after one listen on this one, i gave it away. It literally made my skin crawl.

s.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, you're right Sebastian. It is a matter of different taste. Most music critics acknowledge Brian Wilson as the genius I believe him to be, you'll find hardly any who say a bad word against him, or this album. That must say something. Ask any songwriter who has tried to do something on the grand scale of Brian Wilson and they'll tell you what a genius he is...it may sound a 'mess' to you, but it's a very ordered and highly complex mess which is hard to replicate. I mean, you say 'isnt it a good thing' that there hasnt been much like it since...but without people like Wilson pioneering the concept of modular music the idea may have never sprung into the heads of bands like Led Zeppilin to write modular songs like Stairway to Heaven, or Radiohead to create masterpieces like Paranoid Android. It seems an obvious thing to attempt now, but for those days in the wake of simplistic rock and roll it was revolutionary to bring structures only found in classical music into pop. That's why Brian Wilson and Lennon and McCartney are canonised by rock historians, because they were the ones who broke the mould and tried to make pop music a bit more cerebral than the bawdy, basic dance music of rock and roll, music that would take a few listens to appreciate. But like you say, you only gave it one listen. But I guess if you have the opinion that 'consistency is a good thing' then I'm obviously not going to convince you on this. My musical idols are those who make music on as many different levels and in as many different styles as possible...like Beck, another genius, who can mix folk, hip hop, blues, baroque, hard rock you name it into one album....or David Bowie, that's another one. But these guys, like most respected singer songwriters, take their hat off to the likes of Brian Wilson.

g


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, i mean, "consistency is a good thing" doesn't mean that i like banal music or something. I have quite a varied arsenal of cds in my collection, and i like to think i have exquisite musical taste. Even when i don't like someone's music (ex. Beck), i can respect him as an artist. But that album...Smile...my God, i just...just...i just don't get it i guess. It frankly sounds like nonsense. But again, my opinion...i'll just have to throw it in with other concepts that baffle me...mullets, the republican party, and the popularity of the T.V. show "Friends", to name a few.

s.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I'm with you on all three of those. Friends makes me want to go out out into the street and kick a cat. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

I can't let that slide...

1) Mullets are occasionally awesome: see David Bowie during the 70s or MacGuyver

2) The Republican party was cool IMO back in the days of Lincoln or Theodore Roosevelt or even Eisenhower. I cannot say I am enthusiastic about it now, but I am not big on a few of the things that come out of the Democratic party these days either. When dealing with large entities I am forced to shrug whether than address the complicated features of their character, however sociopathic. In fact, holding political views at all seems wholly unneccesary to me, but then again I am mentally ill.

3) But yeah, Friends does suck. No argument there.


----------

